# My Post Has Simply Disappeared, Reward Offered



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

last nt I wrote a six word post after john terry was sent off

my post said "john terry is such an ass"

my post has disappeared

a reward is offered to the finder

Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Look at your post history, it's No.2 

What do I win :lol: 

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tony is correct but if this helps;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1237535.html#1237535

but you did not use the words "John Terry" :lol:

how could any of us disagree with such a well expressed sentiment???? :lol: 8O

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't think you'll find it in here Phil,the''was that you''forum is for members that have spotted a m/home somewhere and ask in here if it was an mhf member.

It's not meant to enquire what has happened to one of your posts,a pm to admin.would be your best course of action rather than an enquiry on the public forum.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*I Agree*

a play on words putting it into "was that you" forum!

I'm sure someone will help me find it!!!!

thanx

Phil


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you tried following Tony's suggestion of looking in "your posts" or my direct link? 

The "your posts" is on the top box near the magnifying glass to the right of "New Posts", 

The post is clearly there for all to see, if you are unable to find it from ths two suggestions there must be a problem somewhere else on your computer.

Dave


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*I Found It*

thanx to all who helped put my mind to rest

phil


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

looks like it was merged to the main football thread which already had some Chelsea stuff from last night, to avoid confusion?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I see :roll: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Without wishing to stir the mire (MUCH!) :lol: it's interesting to recall how, a little while ago, the Mods would have got it in the neck for merging a post without giving directions for members to find it.

None of the usual marksmen have fired a single shot now their target has been removed!  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


(P.S. Mischievous joke to relieve the boredom, as I sit in the van listening to the interminable bloody rain!! :evil: :evil: )


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

philbre - My post said "john terry is such an ass"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You sure the head is at the right end Keith!  

Dave :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Without wishing to stir the mire (MUCH!) :lol: it's interesting to recall how, a little while ago, the Mods would have got it in the neck for merging a post without giving directions for members to find it.
> 
> None of the usual marksmen have fired a single shot now their target has been removed!  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeh, bring back the Mods, the arguments are much tamer now


----------

